# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > تغییر رشته تحصیلی >  تغیر رشته

## فاطمه ۷۷

سلام خسته نباشین
من ترم دو نرم افزار کامپیوتر کاشان هستم اما علاقه پیدا کردم ک کنکور تجربی بدم  میدونم میشه کنکور داد اما میخام ببینم حداقل رتبه برای پزشکی و پرستاری دانشگاه ازاد چیه و چ درسایی رو بیشتر بخونم؟؟
در ضمن هر کی هر اطلاعاتی داره بهم بگه

----------

